# What size plow will a S130 Bobcat handle?



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

All my skid loaders are 9000 lbs with 90hp motors give/take and I just bought a Bobcat S130 from a friend for dirt cheap that is in great condition. Really not my brand or size but for $6500 with 400 hrs I couldn't beat it.

What size plow will work well with this machine for commercial lots and/or town home associations? I use Snow Wolfs 9' - 10' for my other machines and didn't know if a 8' would be too big?

Bobcat S130
46hp
5000 lbs gvwr
1300 lbs ROC

If you have experience with this let me know as I might just dedicate it to sidewalks with a 6' blade in some of our large commercial complex

PS I was with him when he bought it new so I know its not stolen, he's just got more money than he knows what to do with


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have used a bobcat 773 older but the same hp I would keep it as the side wal machine
I used it with a 8 foot plow and it was to small and light to push well, unless it was light and fluffy


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish I had friends like yours


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

6' pusher would be the max I would think


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I think an 8'er will be too big, it's light with a super short wheelbase. I had a 753 and used a 78" snow bucket on it which was max. You know how it is, can it push an 8'er yes if it's a super light fluffy 3"er but your done if it's a heavy 1". Same with the bucket could it handle a 96" sure but same as above applies.


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I was hoping for a 7' snow wolf


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JSC Inc;1236052 said:


> I was hoping for a 7' snow wolf


that would probably be a good fit....but equiping that machine with dedicated snow tires would allow it to handle an 8ft plow quite well.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a helluva deal you got there.


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I would consider snow tires. I never used them before but have been told to try them from my Deere/Snow Wolf dealer. The only tires I know of are the Snow Wolfs. Would you use studded or non studded? I do have a few town home associations that I would consider this machine at and they are very picky about their seal coat driveways. I also have been told to use truck tires and rims. How much of a difference do the snow tires really make?


----------

